
Telegram Client for Customer Support - rizkiaditya
https://chatkoo.com
======
rizkiaditya
Hi all,

We are building telegram client for customer support which means it can be
used by more than 1 user, to handle the incoming chats come from their
customers.

We are currently in private beta. If you are interested to try it, you can
contact me on my email: rizki[at]chatkoo.com

We open to your suggestions. Let's discuss.

Best, Rizki

